# Master Class @ MAC Pro NYC



## Ciara (May 28, 2008)

Will anyone be attending the Master Class tomorrow @ MAC Pro NYC?
I'm registered to attend ... just wondering if anyone else is going.


*Red Carpet Makeup*
Gregory A
29-MAY-08
10:00-12:00pm, 2:00-4:00pm

*Gregory Arlt*
Working with clients who will be appearing on the Red Carpet requires knowledge of beauty makeup, trend and the ability to create a look that reflects that person's personal style. Gregory has worked with celebrities such as Fran Drescher, Sienna Miller, Dita Von Teese, Victoria Beckham, Kim Cattrall, Alicia Keys, Pamela Anderson, and Minnie Driver who have appeared on red carpets for the Oscars, The Emmy's, The Golden Globes, The Grammys, and the People's Choice Awards to name a few. Gregory shares his experience with working in Hollywood for over 17 years and his experiences with working with celebrities. This class reviews current Red Carpet Trends and tips for creating these looks.


----------



## Ciara (May 31, 2008)

i loved this class!!!
Gregory Arlt was fabulous.  

very informative .. great tips and tricks

Definetly check him out if there's a class in your town.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 31, 2008)

Darn, if only I saw this sooner. Booo to me !I would have gone


----------

